# Pouring Soap into a Baking Pan?



## christinak (Mar 18, 2013)

Can I pour my CP soap into a regular baking pan?  That's probably a dumb question but I only use molds that I don't have to line so I want to be sure...

This pan has like 8 squares in it and lining them might be tough...can I just pour straight in or sprinkle some kind of powder or something in first?  Or spray?


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 18, 2013)

If it is a glass, stainless steel, or silicon pan, yes.  You may want to smear a little bit mineral oil or petroleum jelly (plain old vaseline) on glass/stainless pan for easier release.  If it is an aluminum pan, it will react with the lye and turn black and ruin your soap.


----------



## paillo (Mar 18, 2013)

What kind of a baking pan? Metal? Glass? Other? Not knowing the answer to this, I would say line it for sure unless it's flexible and you are sure you can remove it without damage by spraying with Pam, canola oil, other veggie oil.... Need more info to answer your question.

If you use mineral oil or vaseline you need to ask yourself if you want petroleum products to be introduced into your soaps.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 18, 2013)

christinak said:


> Can I pour my CP soap into a regular baking pan?  That's probably a dumb question but I only use molds that I don't have to line so I want to be sure...
> 
> This pan has like 8 squares in it and lining them might be tough...can I just pour straight in or sprinkle some kind of powder or something in first?  Or spray?



Do you know what kind of metal it is? Active lye will react very badly with aluminum and other metals. 
Also if it is a metal that is cp safe, there is no give to metal and no matter what you spray it with, unmolding will be difficult. 

May I ask why you don't line molds? I know for some it's kind of a pain, but once you get some practice down it's not too bad. I can line any mold I have (with the help of templates) in under a minute...


----------



## christinak (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok darn....I will assume aluminum but I have no clue!  Its called Wilton Bake it Better 12 cavity bar pan.

jcandleattic:  Ive never lined one because the loaf molds I use dont need to be   This is the first time I've needed to use something else.


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 18, 2013)

christinak said:


> This pan has like 8 squares in it and lining them might be tough...can I just pour straight in or sprinkle some kind of powder or something in first?  Or spray?



Just thought of something else.  If you mold is lye-safe, sometimes adding about 2% sodium lactate (2% of the total weight of all the oils) will give you a firmer soap and easier release if from the mold.


Ah, I found it!  I since it doesn't really say what the non-stick coating is, I would not risk using it for CP.  Sorry ...  :sad:


----------



## christinak (Mar 18, 2013)

Could I line it?  If so, does it have to be freezer paper?  Can I use wax paper?


----------



## paillo (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't line with wax paper. If anything goes wrong you will wind up with a soggy mess of paper that will rip the instant you try to pull it out and that will adhere nastily to your soap. Freezer paper would be a much safer bet.


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 18, 2013)

Maybe lined with wax paper AND plastic wrap?

May I ask why you are using that pan?  As you said, it is really a lot of work to line each of those tiny cavities.  Would it be possible to just line a some paper box?  I have used milk/juice cartons, rinsed out and unline, lined empty tissue boxes, lined rectangular saran wrap or ziplock boxes, etc.  Saran wrap boxes makes cute little guest-size soaps when cut.  :smile:


----------



## christinak (Mar 18, 2013)

I just bought it for shaving soap, I thought it would make the perfect shape and size   I don't have freezer paper though...what a bummer.  It looked like something that the soap would pop right out of so I bought it.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 18, 2013)

I use the end caps for PVC pipe and I do it in two sizes.  2" & 3".  I do brush with mineral oil to get a good release but I don't use a lot.  Make sure it is evenly coated, I use paper towel.  The problem with Pam or other vegetable sprays is that the contents will saponify which totally defeats the purpose.  The other option is a silicone spray, candle mould release will do the trick too.  I just prefer not to spend that kind of money.  I find that with moulds I have coated with mineral oil I don't have to do it very often.


----------



## christinak (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for the advice   Maybe I will get some freezer paper and maybe Ill return the pan...don't know yet, lol!


----------

